
Warcraft director Duncan Jones: “I wanted to make a great film” - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/duncan-jones-warcraft-interview/
======
Fricken
The 'Warlords of Draenor' [1] cinematic Blizzard used to promote it's 2014 WOW
update was badass. I mean, I conventionally dislike stuff of that nature, I'm
no WOW player, but the short got right what everybody else gets wrong.

So I was accidentally excited for the feature film it inspired. The older I
get, the less frequent appearances by my inner 12 year old become, so it's
always refreshing when it happens. My worldview has never been so self-assured
as it was the day before I hit puberty.

Unfortunately, when the trailer for the feature descended it revealed itself
to be another cringeworthy iteration of the sanitized pablum we've come to
expect from Hollywood. Once again the big studios just can't be trusted to
resist the urge to bashfully position figleafs over the patriotic nerd-
genitals that inseminated this monstrosity.

[1][https://youtu.be/TLzhlsEFcVQ](https://youtu.be/TLzhlsEFcVQ)

~~~
AlbertoGP
After watching now the 'Warlords or Draenor' you mention I'd say that the
movie is somewhere between that and the movie trailer which indeed looks like
drivel.

------
gdulli
The 16% score on Rotten Tomatoes suggests that he didn't. It's a shame because
we could have had another movie as good as Source Code or Moon, the last two
movies he directed. But instead it's this CGI waste of time that anyone could
have made.

~~~
projektir
They gave one of my favorite movies, The Thirteenth Floor, a score of 29%
while it's rated decently in other places and is a pretty good film,
definitely not garbage...

I'm having a feeling some reviewers just don't know what to do with certain
movies that do not fit a particular mold, and then keep trying to compare them
to other movies when it's not appropriate, and Warcraft is also most likely
being punished out of the gate for being Warcraft.

Reviews from people so far seem to be pretty good.

~~~
gdulli
I don't really buy that. The last Mission Impossible got a 93% on RT. Civil
War got a 90%. Genre movies that aren't trying to be more than simple
entertainment tend to do well on RT if they're good.

It's more like Warcraft is being punished for being "a Battlefield Earth for
the 21st century" according to the article.

~~~
projektir
Aren't Mission Impossible and Civil War both popular, accepted franchises?
With fairly simple, clear-cut storylines? Warcraft is not really in the same
bucket. It's closer to something like John Carter, where some people are in
the know, the rest don't know what it is, and it's trying to squeeze a
truckload of information into not enough time. And in the case of Warcraft in
particular, a lot of people perceive it as embarrassing.

------
AlbertoGP
I watched it with friends in Germany last weekend and although I've never
played Warcraft or any other similar game (most of what I know comes from
watching the Log Horizon anime), I did enjoy it very much.

They did a great job with the main Orc character: he has a personality and I
felt identified with him, and at the same time the motion capture and CGI
worked great, making him feel alive to me.

------
bdz
I liked it. But you really have to be a Warcraft fan for that. For anyone else
it's just a bland generic fantasy movie.

~~~
cmg
I've been playing World of Warcraft for about 6 years now. I know what's
happening and who the major players are, but I'm not a lore geek by any means.
I'm looking forward to seeing the movie this weekend.

My partner, on the other hand, made it up to level 8 on a new character - with
the Recruit-A-Friend XP bonus - before giving up. They just couldn't get into
the game and went back to playing LOTRO. They like fantasy films; they know
there's orcs and dragons but couldn't tell Sargeras from Deathwing. I'm
curious to see how our feelings on the movie differ.

~~~
minimaxir
It's worth noting that the _primary purpose_ of the Warlords of Draenor
expansion was to introduce the eponymous Warlords, as they are important
characters in the movie that casual WoW players would have likely not known
otherwise.

That didn't work out well due to movie delays, and most of the Warlords are
pretty generic.

------
pillowkusis
not a very helpful comment, is it? Is there a single director in hollywood who
DOESN'T want to make a great film? They go around intentionally producing
garbage? Even if they're not putting 100% into their craft I think every
director (perhaps ever) would choose "make a great film" over "make a bad
film."

------
kitsunesoba
It's worth noting that Warcraft is doing quite well in overseas markets, which
suggests that there isn't anything fundamentally wrong with the film. I
suspect US performance will be better than the critics indicate.

------
a_small_island
I'm hoping it will be half of what the Fellowship was. Please.

~~~
mrslx
thats a tall order for most films. but i do share the hope.

